

Show HN: new iOS app Postys – Best Videos. Aka Yahoo News Digest for Video - Alexbtlv
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id989570652

======
fnbr
I'd be more interested in downloading it if the iTunes page included actual
screenshots, and not just marketing material. As it stands, I have no idea
what the app looks like, and the description doesn't matter to me as I don't
use Yahoo News Digest.

~~~
Alexbtlv
Thank you for valuable feedback, will do my best.

